# Use the right tool!



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Something we are all guilty of:

Not using the right tool for the job.




This is trivial I know, but it may prevent someone hurting themselves, or hurting others.

I will list a few things, PLEASE add to the list.


Screwdriver used as a chisel.

Pliers as a hammer.

Water pump pliers instead of an adjustable or correct size wrench.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Fist instead of brain.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Linesmans instead of strippers.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

backstay said:


> Fist instead of brain.



*GOOD ONE* :laughing:


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Van instead of tugger.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

but i have some GB linemen pliers that are rated as a hammer.
http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=8ec3T6u-O-O-2AWQjN3vAQ&ved=0CDYQ8wIwAQ

Always use the correct ladder for the correct purpose.


----------



## kbatku (Oct 18, 2011)

finger instead of volt stick


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Uhaul instead of 1/2 a brain. 




















































:laughing::laughing: Sorry, had to :whistling2:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Linesmans instead of strippers.


The machined pinch point surface on the handle side of some linemans is made to crush the insulation of 12 AWG solid. Just pinch the wire and pull the insulaction off with your fingers, no nicks on the wire.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> Screwdriver used as a chisel.


Guilty.



> Pliers as a hammer.


Guilty.



> Water pump pliers instead of an adjustable or correct size wrench.


Guilty.



480sparky said:


> Linesmans instead of strippers.


Not guilty! Doesn't work worth a crap :laughing:



Chris Kennedy said:


> Van instead of tugger.


Guilty.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Van instead of tugger.


Inside the plant, we used the lift truck. I saw nothing wrong with it.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

360max said:


> Uhaul instead of 1/2 a brain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That poor devil will never live that one down.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

retiredsparktech said:


> That poor devil will never live that one down.


You're right, but the good news is that barely anyone has mentioned buried PVC boxes in the last month or two.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

mbednarik said:


> but i have some GB linemen pliers that are rated as a hammer.
> http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=8ec3T6u-O-O-2AWQjN3vAQ&ved=0CDYQ8wIwAQ
> 
> Always use the correct ladder for the correct purpose.


 Totally agree on that one.. I pretty much stopped carrying my four footer unless im doing a rough in... I seemed to almost always stand on the top step.. Its working out good now, less clutter on van.


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

Bucket or chair as a ladder :whistling2:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

CDN mini-EC said:


> Bucket or chair as a ladder :whistling2:



Now why would you use a bucket or a chair, when there are lots of milk crates around, and they are stackable!:laughing:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

What's wrong with a bucket?
I have a "bucket list" in it.


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

oldtimer said:


> Now why would you use a bucket or a chair, when there are lots of milk crates around, and they are stackable!:laughing:


Milk crates? :001_huh: Where does one find these fabled beauties?


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

rosie insteady of fat chic....:whistling2::icon_redface:fftopic:


----------



## fondini (Dec 22, 2009)

helpers cordless drill instead of a hammer


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

oldtimer said:


> Now why would you use a bucket or a chair, when there are lots of milk crates around, and they are stackable!:laughing:


Obviousy you haven't worked around the same drywallers I have. 5 gallon buckets, upside down, stacked, and then screwed together to finish the ceiling. The guy started on one side of the room, and walked the bucket thru the whole room.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Hacksaw instead of steak knife.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

CDN mini-EC said:


> Milk crates? :001_huh: Where does one find these fabled beauties?


 
In just about any urban alley way. And more often than not they are in the company of heavy duty hindged lid plastic crates.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> What's wrong with a bucket?
> I have a "bucket list" in it.


 
I'd toss you off my job for that. That is just a worker's comp claim waiting to happen.


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

randomkiller said:


> In just about any urban alley way. And more often than not they are in the company of heavy duty hindged lid plastic crates.


I haven't come across an available milk crate in so many years can't remember the last time. 

The things are brilliant though, and much more stable than buckets :thumbup:


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I have a few milk crates I picked up at yard sales and flea markets over the years. I think it may be technically illegal to have them but nobody really cares. Bucket Boss used to sell a Crate Boss tool organizer for them but I haven't seen one for years. They are handy for toting parts and really durable.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Use your brain, not your back.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

amptech said:


> I have a few milk crates I picked up at yard sales and flea markets over the years. I think it may be technically illegal to have them but nobody really cares. Bucket Boss used to sell a Crate Boss tool organizer for them but I haven't seen one for years. They are handy for toting parts and really durable.


Okay. It's totally not "illegal" lol.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

jza said:


> Okay. It's totally not "illegal" lol.


Well, on most milk crates(all of mine) it is molded right in to the crate, "Unlawful to be possessed by private individuals. Property of ____ Dairy" . They busted a vendor at a local indoor flea market a few years ago for selling milk crates and charged him with possession of stolen property. A local dairy does sell old milk crates once in a while but the ones they sell they brand with a hot iron a stamp that says, "Salvage crate from _____ Dairy."


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

jza said:


> Okay. It's totally not "illegal" lol.


 
You might want to run that by someone that had their van checked by the state police and all they could find was Tuscan Farms crates, and called them to prosecute. And they did.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

amptech said:


> I have a few milk crates I picked up at yard sales and flea markets over the years. I think it may be technically illegal to have them but nobody really cares. Bucket Boss used to sell a Crate Boss tool organizer for them but I haven't seen one for years. They are handy for toting parts and really durable.


 

Most marine parts retailers (West Marine / Boat US ) carry them still.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

amptech said:


> I have a few milk crates I picked up at yard sales and flea markets over the years. I think it may be technically illegal to have them but nobody really cares. Bucket Boss used to sell a Crate Boss tool organizer for them but I haven't seen one for years. They are handy for toting parts and really durable.


I have lots of milk crates. they are my prefered material carriers.. I use one for tools and one for material. They stack nice in the truck bungeed together. I got a few small ones and a few big ones... I have a diner customer that keeps me well supplied... let me know if anyone close to me needs one...LOL.


----------



## NoSparkSparky (Mar 5, 2012)

illegal use of milk crates


----------



## NoSparkSparky (Mar 5, 2012)

my favorite improper tool... if i happen to lose my razor knife... ill pintch the romex sheathing with my *****..(careful not to cut the conductors or pintch their sheathing)... although some would say a razor is imporper too and i should get a skinning knife or something (ive always used a razor knife, my boss has a crazy obession with a hook knife)


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

kbatku said:


> finger instead of volt stick


Finger instead of Kleenex.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

I use milk crates. Real ones. Lots of them. Some of them even have those nice 'warnings' on them.

Yet ... did you know that dairies have a rather limited life for milk crates, and they regularly replace them? The old ones are often sold off to salvage yards, where you can buy them- for a lot less than new ones.

Then again, thanks to the internet, you can buy the real ones yourself. True, the cost does add up.


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

ibuzzard said:


> Finger instead of Kleenex.


On 24 or 48V ccts, tongue instead of meter. :jester:


----------



## french connection!! (Dec 13, 2007)

the van to offset a 2'' rigid steel pipe


----------



## GDK 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

french connection!! said:


> the van to offset a 2'' rigid steel pipe


guilty!


----------



## bullmike (Jun 13, 2011)

diagonal cutters for terminating MC or BX cable.


----------



## MaxFuse (Oct 23, 2011)

Hammer instead of sheetrock saw.:thumbsup:


----------



## Aldem (Mar 29, 2012)

Well, I'm sure I'm not the only one to do this, but thightening a connector's locknut with a flat blade screwdrive and the linesmine pliers as a hammer 

To correct this, I bought these pliers: Conduit locknut and reaming pliers


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Aldem said:


> Well, I'm sure I'm not the only one to do this, but thightening a connector's locknut with a flat blade screwdrive and the linesmine pliers as a hammer
> 
> To correct this, I bought these pliers: Conduit locknut and reaming pliers


Channellock has a pair too, different design though. But I wouldn't purchase either. Pair of baby channellocks work just fine, and serve more than one purpose.


----------



## Aldem (Mar 29, 2012)

Frasbee said:


> Channellock has a pair too, different design though. But I wouldn't purchase either. Pair of baby channellocks work just fine, and serve more than one purpose.


Ah, I have one pair but never though about using them for this purpose.

Thanks for the tip !


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

Aldem said:


> Well, I'm sure I'm not the only one to do this, but thightening a connector's locknut with a flat blade screwdrive and the linesmine pliers as a hammer
> 
> To correct this, I bought these pliers: Conduit locknut and reaming pliers


How do you tighten large locknuts like 2" and above? I'm not talking about ones on thin wall connectors but on rigid conduit.


----------



## Aldem (Mar 29, 2012)

bill39 said:


> How do you tighten large locknuts like 2" and above? I'm not talking about ones on thin wall connectors but on rigid conduit.


Liquid Tight or TECK connectors ?

Well, I sometimes use a pin punch and a hammer on bigger connectors (2 ", 4", etc)


----------

